# maryland?



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh gosh Char...I wish we lived closer! We have one acre fenced just for the dogs. Rachel would have so much fun here! We have the baby pool and everything. Not to mention a zillion bunnies to chase!

I hope you find someone close who wants to get together.


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*oh...*



justmejanis said:


> Oh gosh Char...I wish we lived closer! We have one acre fenced just for the dogs. Rachel would have so much fun here! We have the baby pool and everything. Not to mention a zillion bunnies to chase!
> 
> I hope you find someone close who wants to get together.


Janis...I truly would love to meet you! I really would!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Weren't you guys going to do a meet together and talk about a Ryley's Run in Maryland??? Maybe I'm just dreamin' that.


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*no..*



sharlin said:


> Weren't you guys going to do a meet together and talk about a Ryley's Run in Maryland??? Maybe I'm just dreamin' that.


 
they have get togethers here but I have never made them due to them being on saturdays and no way to get there on saturdays..but wow! I would love to have ryley's run here in maryland!


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Would love to, maybe if we could find a pup friendly place between here and there that also serves coffee?


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Why not bring your own mug in a thermal container?
We may go to a Doggie Beach this weekend.


----------



## Cloenmoe (May 14, 2007)

Where in Maryland? I might be new to the forum but would love to met other's. 
I am in PA but not far from MD at all.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*Quiet Waters Doggie Beach*

Annopolis, Maryland


----------

